# writing decline letter tips?



## kwokts (Apr 10, 2011)

to many folks who applied to couple schools and also got accepted, is it necessary to write an appropriate letter to the schools and tell them you decline to attend? any tips for writing that?

i am writing one for USC, SFAI and CalARTS and I have decided to attend Tisch. (although still have no idea about how i am gonna pay the tuition T_T).


----------



## Koquard (Apr 10, 2011)

I would appreciate some advice on this too... especially since it will be very painful for me to decline attendance to the school I'm... declining.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 11, 2011)

I declined two schools.

One called to offer acceptance, and I declined on the phone.

The other one, I committed to, then declined after I was admitted to my first choice off waitlist.

This is my exact letter, with pseudonyms...

_Ms. Smith:

It is with sincere regret that I have to withdraw my acceptance to ____ this fall.

I apologize for the lateness of this decision.  Please advise if I have to do anything further to make this choice official.

Thank you,

Jay Imess_


I could have told them I was heading to my now-alma mater, and I could have told them why I thought this was the right choice...but I didn't see the point.  I didn't expect a response or particularly want one, but I got the following about ten minutes later:

_Dear Ms. Imess,

Thank you for letting me no (sic) that you won't be able to attending (sic) our screenwriting program in fall 2007. I'll make sure to let the faculty know.

Sincerely,
Mary Smith_

I don't include the typos to diminish the school, by the way...rather just to show just how little it really matters to these people that you're not coming.  Don't tell them why...unless it's a financial issue, they're not going to try to change your mind, and honestly, most of the time they won't try to change it even then. 

They won't give you a guilt trip.  They're not used car salesmen.  

This is a joyous time, it shouldn't be painful...at the most, slightly awkward.  Be polite, be concise, and send it out as soon as you muster the courage to take the leap wherever you ARE attending...each day you delay is one more empty mailbox for some anxious waitlister.


----------



## That Masked Man (Apr 11, 2011)

Dear School,

If you want me to come, you will have to give me a full scholarship plus living expenses.

Until then, I'm going somewhere better.

Sincerely,

Me


***kidding***


----------



## That Masked Man (Apr 11, 2011)

OK, now "for real,"

Unless you are good friends with someone in the admissions office who is anxiously awaiting your first day of classes - they won't care. Everyday they deal with hundreds (if not thousands) of people coming and going. If there is someone on the faculty you feel you are disappointing - you owe them a quick email. But if it's just the admissions people, be concise and polite. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Koquard (Apr 11, 2011)

> Ms. Imess


Lol. Is that a typo also? 

Can't even get your gender right?


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 11, 2011)

Dear Baby,

Welcome to dumpsville, population: you.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 17, 2011)

> Originally posted by Koquard:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Ms. Imess


Lol. Is that a typo also? 

Can't even get your gender right? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Nah, they got it right.  You got it wrong!


----------



## antonia (Apr 18, 2011)

Should I make sure that they have received my decline email? I sent it both to a graduate studies manager and school but I didn't received any reply. It's strange...


----------



## Koquard (Apr 18, 2011)

> Originally posted by antonia:
> Should I make sure that they have received my decline email? I sent it both to a graduate studies manager and school but I didn't received any reply. It's strange...



Not strange. I imagine that's how it goes.


----------



## jackgradus (Apr 18, 2011)

just say:

I got a better offer from a WAY better school, **** YOU GUYS. 

PEACE


----------



## kwokts (Apr 19, 2011)

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Koquard:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Ms. Imess


Lol. Is that a typo also? 

Can't even get your gender right? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Nah, they got it right.  You got it wrong!   </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

haha, people on this forum called me dude/man couple times too.   
Thank you Jayimess. 've been getting direction from your posts since way beginning


----------

